# CPC looking to work remotely for Physician office.



## apsmith (Jan 3, 2010)

CPC with experience in College Health Centers, women's health, Psychiatry, general medicine, internal medicine, radiology, asthma & allergy, anesthesia, surgery, E/M, looking for Physicians needing help with coding, billing, 3rd party contracting, credentialing, auditing, and revenue recovery.  Contract or hire. References available, please contact me for more information at revenueresources1@gmail.com

Angela Smith, CPC


----------

